# Mason-Oceana Township ORV Ordinances



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Leavitt Township in Oceana County has an ORV Ordinance...........Benona Township rejected one last fall.

Any one know if any other townships in Oceana County have, or are considering and ORV Ordinance? Please let me know, and links/details would be helpful.

Any Mason County residents aware if Pere Marquette or Branch Townships have passed their ORV Ordinances yet?

Steve


----------



## 10_point (Aug 3, 2012)

hitechman said:


> Leavitt Township in Oceana County has an ORV Ordinance...........Benona Township rejected one last fall.
> 
> Any one know if any other townships in Oceana County have, or are considering and ORV Ordinance? Please let me know, and links/details would be helpful.
> 
> ...


Otto Township, in Oceana county passed it, you can ride there now . spoke with the township people and they said it was passed in dec. 2012.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

After spending a lot of time in the panhandle of Montcalm county, NO Way will I support it in Golden Township. That is Silver lake if you are not aware of which township it is. Can you imagine turning all the atv's on the dunes loose to run the roads in downtown Silver Lake on a holiday. Let alone the private property that would get tore up when they got tired of ruining the dirt roads.

There is so much abuse of the rules around the lake I spend time at it is scarry. Screaming down the roads of the subdivision, tearing up a ditch with NO MOTOR VEHICLE signs, two and three on a one up, no helemts, parents with little kids between there legs on a quad. I could go on and on.

Ya tell me to call the cops, LOL They might show up in a day or two. 

Hitech If you want to see for your self about our Montcalm county problems it is not far from St Louis. I will even fry up some fish if you want to come over Memorial weekend and we can set on the front deck to watch the violations.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

multibeard said:


> ................Hitech If you want to see for your self about our Montcalm county problems it is not far from St Louis. I will even fry up some fish if you want to come over Memorial weekend and we can set on the front deck to watch the violations.


Might have to take you up on the fish.

If it is the problem that you suggest then you should get a group of local residents and go to the township board meeting and demand they enforce it, or eliminate the ordinance. A township can "OPT OUT" of the county ordinance.

With "those kind" of people (give us all a bad name) I'm guessing they'll continue their destructive activities whether or not an ordinance is in effect.

I understand how (and why) you feel and can't blame you one bit.

If you could get the deputies out there just 1-2 days to ticket all the violators, I'd guess that would make a difference in their illegal activities.

I wish you the best.

Steve


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Logan township in Mason county passed a one year approval last year despite some hardcore protest from people who were having problems with orv tresspasing. This year when it came up for renewal the people who had opposed the ordinance were in favor of making it permenet. When people were able to ride on the right of way they quit cutting across private property.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

plugger said:


> Logan township in Mason county passed a one year approval last year despite some hardcore protest from people who were having problems with orv tresspasing. This year when it came up for renewal the people who had opposed the ordinance were in favor of making it permenet. When people were able to ride on the right of way they quit cutting across private property.


I found that to be true in Sheridan Township (Mason County) also--where my property is located.

I worked with local officials in the city of Saint Louis (MI) to get an ordinance in effect, and the police chief stated it was gonna be nothing but problems and a blood bath......never came to be. This was a 1 year trial as well (expires June 5) with hours of operation included (7am-9pm). Not a single incident so far. It's been a big boom for the local stores with lots of extra business.

I even ride my quad to the local walmart to shop.

Steve


----------

